# New addition



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been studding out my older Dog Bronco for a couple years. With Bronco just turning 10 I finally decided it was time to keep a pup from one of the breedings. Havent yet settled on a name but currently considering CZ Gunner.


----------

